# Raised tonight!



## AndreAshlar (Nov 30, 2014)

I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason tonight.  It was a long road but worth the wait.  It feels incredible!


----------



## ebojones (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats BROTHER !!!!!


----------



## caution22113 (Nov 30, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 1, 2014)

ebojones said:


> Congrats BROTHER !!!!!


Thank you brother!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 1, 2014)

caution22113 said:


> Congratulations


Thank you brother!


----------



## caution22113 (Dec 1, 2014)

Are you going to the session this weekend?


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 1, 2014)

Not likely.  It doesn't look like I will be able to attend the GL session this weekend.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 1, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


Thank you brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations and stay thirsty for liGht my brother


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 2, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> Congratulations and stay thirsty for liGht my brother


Without a doubt brother!


----------



## cbdub405 (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats bruh 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 3, 2014)

cbdub405 said:


> Congrats bruh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


Thank you bro!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 3, 2014)

Congratulations brother. I am very, very happy for you.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 4, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations brother. I am very, very happy for you.


I certainly appreciate that brother!  Thank you.


----------



## bro.whitec (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats brother.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 5, 2014)

bro.whitec said:


> Congrats brother.


My brother I appreciate the kind words.  Thank you!


----------



## Joshua71 (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats and welcome brother, the journey just begins from here, enjoy!!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 6, 2014)

Joshua71 said:


> Congrats and welcome brother, the journey just begins from here, enjoy!!


Thank you brother!  I'm looking forward to it all!


----------



## Gomabxi (Dec 18, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 18, 2014)

Gomabxi said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you brother!


----------



## Dennis Hurts (Aug 26, 2015)

Congratulations Brother on your journey remember don't be a drone in your lodge, be a worker bee, try to get to work immediately!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you Brother! I hit the ground running!


----------

